# Low rider score



## crossflix (Apr 8, 2019)

I got a 1 star rating from a rider on u we, but I don’t know why. Again in the grand scheme of things it doesn’t matter, but shouldn’t it be almost a requirement to post WHY if it’s not a top rating so that driver knows how to improve?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

crossflix said:


> I got a 1 star rating from a rider on u we, but I don't know why. Again in the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter, but shouldn't it be almost a requirement to post WHY if it's not a top rating so that driver knows how to improve?


Yes, but U/L really don't care.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

The entire rating system is a scam and scare tactic. Fundamentally, the reason why is because some people are jerks and the rideshare companies wield these jerks to scare drivers because they are also jerks.

99% of the time I’m about to lose stars, I can feel - usually immediately when paxhole enters car. I always pre-emptive 1 star these people and report they made me feel unsafe just in case. Sometimes innocent people get caught up in the crossfire. That’s ULs fault and it doesn’t bother me.


----------



## crossflix (Apr 8, 2019)

That makes sense, besides Uber pro eligibility and tip, I guess ratings are very low in terms of importance. Besides bragging rights do they serve any other purpose?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

crossflix said:


> Besides bragging rights do they serve any other purpose?


I wouldn't even call it bragging rights. What exactly are we bragging about? Some imaginary stars? Can't get more kindergarten than that


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

crossflix said:


> That makes sense, besides Uber pro eligibility and tip, I guess ratings are very low in terms of importance. Besides bragging rights do they serve any other purpose?


I won't take anyone under 4.8 on Uber, or 4.9 on Lyft ever again, learned my lesson. I think pax with good ratings are way less likely to give a bad rating for BS reasons.


----------



## crossflix (Apr 8, 2019)

I don’t drive as often so I take EVERYONE. Just starting to take shared/pools now


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

crossflix said:


> I don't drive as often so I take EVERYONE. Just starting to take shared/pools now


Pro tip: don't take shares or pool ever. Unless you're fond of pain and misery.


----------



## crossflix (Apr 8, 2019)

I only do it for higher acceptance rates



UberAdrian said:


> Pro tip: don't take shares or pool ever. Unless you're fond of pain and misery.


But I prefer only lyft and uberx


----------



## Tyt (Jun 14, 2019)

BobMarley said:


> I won't take anyone under 4.8 on Uber, or 4.9 on Lyft ever again, learned my lesson. I think pax with good ratings are way less likely to give a bad rating for BS reasons.


Picked up a 5.0 pax only to find out same one with 4.6 rating two weeks ago and she gave me a 1 star for kindly explaining to her that not showing up in 5 min can cost you $5 . ( Could gave easily collected my money but instead i reaped a star


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Pro tip: don't take shares or pool ever. Unless you're fond of pain and misery.


Just click last ride as soon as you accept an Uber Pool trip.

Doing this UberPool pays only .50 cents less than X.

Oh, pro tip stay away from Lyft.

$2.5k deductible is playing Russian roulette with each trip.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

crossflix said:


> I don't drive as often so I take EVERYONE. Just starting to take shared/pools now


If you take EVERYONE then be prepared for many more 1 stars. You will learn that riders who actually have a rating below 4.9, there is a reason. You will be sent all of the rides that the experienced drivers pass on because they won't pick up problem riders. So, if you don't have a cut-off in terms of the lowest rating of a rider you will drive, you WILL be sent the low rated riders which in turn will result in many more 1 stars coming your way.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

crossflix said:


> I got a 1 star rating from a rider on u we, but I don't know why. Again in the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter, but shouldn't it be almost a requirement to post WHY if it's not a top rating so that driver knows how to improve?


I hope.One day we all get over this childish star thing. As Paxcollector said; it's like kindergarten kids collecting colorful and shiny stars stickers in their books.

The more you pay attention to it, the more complex it gets. The law of attraction


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

BobMarley said:


> I won't take anyone under 4.8 on Uber, or 4.9 on Lyft ever again, learned my lesson. I think pax with good ratings are way less likely to give a bad rating for BS reasons.


I had a ping for a 3.x last week, almost as rare as getting a 2* rating! ?

Laughed and quickly declined. Nope nope nope


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Even if they were to make it a requirement to post why, there's a big guarantee that there will be times where their WHY is complete BS.

If you got them from A to B and they one starred you, it's because they're a beech.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Just click last ride as soon as you accept an Uber Pool trip.
> 
> Doing this UberPool pays only .50 cents less than X.
> 
> ...


I'd agree, except I have State Farm's rideshare endorsement. The amount of uninsured motorists around these parts is downright scary.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

With the rider endorsement if the app is on the insurance will be process through lyft/uber


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> With the rider endorsement if the app is on the insurance will be process through lyft/uber


Nope. Thats WITH the additional rideshare coverage.

https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto/coverage-options/rideshare-insurance#1-desc-Id0

_If you have a claim, you deal directly with State Farm._

_Transporting

State Farm Rideshare Driver Coverage extends all coverages, except liability, from your personal auto policy1 and may include2:_


_Damage to your car_
_Medical coverage_
_Emergency road service_
_Rental reimbursement_
_Uninsured/Underinsured Motorist_
So, as long as I'm not found to be at fault (liability), I'm covered.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

BobMarley said:


> Nope. Thats WITH the additional rideshare coverage.
> 
> https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto/coverage-options/rideshare-insurance#1-desc-Id0
> 
> ...


Might have to check out State Farm and see if my current insurance match theirs, thanks for the insight.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

crossflix said:


> I got a 1 star rating from a rider on u we, but I don't know why. Again in the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter, but shouldn't it be almost a requirement to post WHY if it's not a top rating so that driver knows how to improve?


I think the reason there dont tell you is just to keep you on the edge of your seat.
It's easier to manipulate someone when
they dont feel sure about themselves.
The only real complaint that you need to
worry about us impaired driver.
As long as you are behaving yourself otherwise you should be ok...


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

BobMarley said:


> I'd agree, except I have State Farm's rideshare endorsement. The amount of uninsured motorists around these parts is downright scary.


 How much does the Rideshare endorsement cost you extra a month?


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

crossflix said:


> I got a 1 star rating from a rider on u we, but I don't know why. Again in the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter, but shouldn't it be almost a requirement to post WHY if it's not a top rating so that driver knows how to improve?


You don't need to know because you can never understand their logic. Simply be polite and drive safe. A 5.0 driver does not get paid more than a 4.7!


Benjamin M said:


> I had a ping for a 3.x last week, almost as rare as getting a 2* rating! ?
> 
> Laughed and quickly declined. Nope nope nope


Make sure you don't mistakenly reject a 3.X surge! Well, in case the multiplier model is still applied to your market =)



nouberipo said:


> If you take EVERYONE then be prepared for many more 1 stars. You will learn that riders who actually have a rating below 4.9, there is a reason.


I agree with you in general. Given that some drivers are known to down-rate simply because of short trips, no cash tip or whatever reasons they deem to be appropriate, my cut-off is at 4.8.



R3drang3r said:


> How much does the Rideshare endorsement cost you extra a month?


I have contacted State Farm but the agent said there was no rideshare add-on option in my market. Geico does, but I was quoted $230 more each month. The offer from AAA is not any better either. Given that I am paying $270/mo for 2 cars and I seldom drive, I have given up the idea of adding rideshare protection.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> How much does the Rideshare endorsement cost you extra a month?


Just under $100 per 6 month billing cycle.


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

BobMarley said:


> Nope. Thats WITH the additional rideshare coverage.
> 
> https://www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto/coverage-options/rideshare-insurance#1-desc-Id0
> 
> ...


So basically, the endorsement just adds the extra coverages like comp/coll, medpay, etc... to the times you are on your way to a client or have the client in the car and covers you for liability from the time you are online until you accept the ping (you'd have to rely on uber/lyft's insurance for liability after that time).


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Sometimes when it’s slow I accept a low rating pax to sent them message about how shitty their rating is. After that I cancel...


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> So basically, the endorsement just adds the extra coverages like comp/coll, medpay, etc... to the times you are on your way to a client or have the client in the car and covers you for liability from the time you are online until you accept the ping (you'd have to rely on uber/lyft's insurance for liability after that time).


No it doesn't. It includes comprehensive, collision, and uninsured motorist. Liability means I cause damage or injury, then I would still have to pay Lyft/Uber deductible. I mean in reality they are just paying the difference between the rideshare co's deductible and mine, except for liability.

BTW I actually read through the agreement they sent me through snail mail. Not just relying on their promo page.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

crossflix said:


> I only do it for higher acceptance rates


ROFLMAO

Let me guess, you're an aspiring UberPro Diamond? Hahaha...


----------



## Mikeoftulsa (Dec 10, 2018)

BobMarley said:


> No it doesn't. It includes comprehensive, collision, and uninsured motorist. Liability means I cause damage or injury, then I would still have to pay Lyft/Uber deductible. I mean in reality they are just paying the difference between the rideshare co's deductible and mine, except for liability.
> 
> BTW I actually read through the agreement they sent me through snail mail. Not just relying on their promo page.


Im sure those extra coverages are not offered unless you already have them. But I'm basing my statement off of the info provided which states there is no liability coverage for times 2 and 3 which means you would have to rely on Uber's insurance for the liability.

Ideally those other coverages wouldn't be needed if you were not at fault since the other persons liability should cover all of it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Come to Florida 85% of drivers don't carry rideshare coverage. Uber and Lyft have been hiring drivers illegally since day one.



R3drang3r said:


> How much does the Rideshare endorsement cost you extra a month?


40% of drivers here in Florida drop their insurance after they registered their cars and drive uninsured, you need uninsured coverage here with these aholes.
It cost 60 bucks a month extra.


----------



## BobMarley (Feb 12, 2019)

Mikeoftulsa said:


> Im sure those extra coverages are not offered unless you already have them. But I'm basing my statement off of the info provided which states there is no liability coverage for times 2 and 3 which means you would have to rely on Uber's insurance for the liability.
> 
> Ideally those other coverages wouldn't be needed if you were not at fault since the other persons liability should cover all of it.


Yes it just extends what you have for personal coverage. I pay $115 in total per month.


----------

